# Cranks/ shifters?



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

Along with considering some wheels, I am looking at a new drivetrain. I currently ride a 'old' Ultegra 9spd. The shifters are starting to rattle and I know it weighs 'a ton'. Without getting too crazy with spending all my cash...what is a way to go to upgrade on shifters and crankset? I am all in favor of 'non-matching' parts- ie: FSA / Sram/ Shim. I want to cut weight, so I do not want to go for Ultegra again...plus, I want to 'look good' as well as perform well...
OK, call me shallow, but I love the look of the equiptment, so appearance DOES matter. 
Light, efficient and cost - conscious...possible?


----------



## SleeveleSS (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't know what's wrong with Ultegra. If you are as cost conscious as you say, it is probably your best bet. Mixing and matching is fine, but you have to research what fits what. All that info is on here somewhere, if that's what you want. Ultegra SL might satisfy your aesthetic needs as well. If you've got the cash, you've also got DA, Chorus or Record, and Force or Red to mix and match with; of course Shimano and SRAM are going to mix better. 

All the new stuff will be 10 speed though, so new cassette etc. will be necessary as well. I run Ultegra, and think it is the most bang for the buck. If you have the money, there is lighter stuff out there.


----------



## Don Duende (Sep 13, 2007)

Leopard Carbon Crankset at www.biketiresdirect.com for $165. I would be looking into Sram Rival mixed with Red, depending on your budget. I have been hearing a lot of good things about SRAM from other riders.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

I'd go with an Ultegra or Ultegra SL crank over the Leopard thing any day. You might also consider KCNC's cranks--the price is right--Extralite. If it were me, though, I'd take a look at Glory Cycles website. They've Campy alloy cranks for $249, and that's a damned fine set of cranks. They've also got Campy Centaur Ultra Torque alloy cranks, which are also damned fine and come with Campys new integrated BB.


----------



## carlhulit (Nov 5, 2005)

i just swapped out my 9sp ultegra for sram rival and am very happy with the performance, comfort and weight loss from the switch. i still have da7700 cranks that will likely get replaced with 7800s when i build up my cross bike


----------



## Hand/of/Midas (Apr 15, 2008)

im going to build up a sram kit, mix between the groups. rival is killer bang/buck.


----------

